# Oracle VirtualBox hängt beim booten von Ubuntu



## xyt4n (3. Nov 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit einer Virtual Machine. Ich bin das tut durchgegangen und eigentlich hat alles geklappt, nur beim booten passiert nichts mehr.



Ich hab schon ein wenig versucht zu googlen und Lösungen probiert, aber das konnte mir nicht helfen.


----------



## BuckRogers (4. Nov 2014)

Was ist dein host für ein system? 32 oder 64bit? Und das guest system?


----------



## xyt4n (4. Nov 2014)

Meine OS ist windows 7 64 bit, die VM arbeitet auf 32 bit und die Ubuntu iso entspricht auch der 32 bit Version


----------



## BuckRogers (4. Nov 2014)

Es sieht so eigentlich alles ok aus. Schonmal ein 64-bit image versucht? Ich bezweifle stark dass es daran liegt, aber man weiß ja nie. Ansonsten nimm einfach mal die Bootreihenfolge raus und versuch nur von Festplatte zu booten. Versuchst du zu installieren? Hast du schon installiert? Oder benutzt du das als Live-CD? Eventuell ist bei der installation was schief gelaufen? Verwendest du UEFI support? Wenn ja, und dein Host kann das nicht, dann schalte es aus.
Mehr weiß ich auch nicht im Moment.


----------



## dzim (5. Nov 2014)

Es soll Probleme von Unity-Next und VMs geben... Also würde ich gerne noch wissen, welches ISO du verwendest: Reguläres Ubuntu (sollte funktionieren) oder eben Unity Next (wird Probleme machen).


----------



## xyt4n (8. Nov 2014)

Ich habs geschafft! 
Wusste nicht das ich eine Taste drücken soll, wenn der Bildschirm lila ist, um es zu installieren.. Wenn man keine drückt (es kommt keine Meldung das man etwas drücken soll), dann passiert der oben genannte Fehler


----------

